# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  спам

## Кирилллл

модераторы давайте за работу, спам просто заполонил сайт. и извиняюсь но хотелось бы узнать, если конечно знаете сами, почему стали слать спам не было же, с какой целью, предположения. моя больная фантазия предпологает что кто то мстит.

ps извиняюсь ошибся разделом хотел в другом написать

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> моя больная фантазия предпологает что кто то мстит.


 хз

----------


## Traumerei

А быть может,это ФСБ нас вычислило...
У нас ж тут кругом бестолковые реформы. Да ещё и психологи в миллион голосов кричат "о вредном влиянии суицид-форумов на подростков".
Год назад они же,кажись,кричали о вреде перевода часов.Россия ж нереально богатая страна,на что ей экономить энергию ? А в школу и на работу по темноте ходить такая ляпота. Особенно в гололёд. 
Теперь многие просят поменять обратно.
Смысл можно найти всегда и во всём...Если посмотреть под другим углом  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

былаж тема про бан по айпи.. совсем никак ?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

не, на данный момент уже 1000 ботов с ипами в диапазоне 0-255.0-255 и т.п.), т.е. диапазон ипов охватывает в принципе все возможные ипы нашей планеты) если банить по ипам, то только всю планету)
в принципе справляемся. есть ряд удобных инструментов, позволяющих решать вопросы спама в масштабах сотен сообщений/ботов с крайне малыми временными затратами. юзеры видят только несколько спамовых сообщений, думаю переживут и форум соответственно тоже) да и думаю скоро грей решит этот вопрос.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

приношу извинения за спам. работаем, пытаемся чё-нить придумать.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

"прилетел вдруг волшебник" и избавил нас от спама=)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

да)

----------


## grey

Это не месть. Это просто спам. Рекламные сообщения.

Просьба всем кто видит рекламные сообщения нажимайте на иконку "Пожаловаться на это сообщение" у замеченного сообщения.

----------

